# Passap E6000 console problem



## kayknitty (Nov 18, 2014)

I recently got an E6000 with a 3000A motor. The console battery needed to be replaced.
Did it but still have a problem. The messages on the console seem to be in Portuguese,
the 1st display is 'espere', then ''progr'. While following the basic procedures these messages appear
on the console: 'anular' , 'montagem' then err. 111.
Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Kay


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

kayknitty said:


> I recently got an E6000 with a 3000A motor. The console battery needed to be replaced.
> Did it but still have a problem. The messages on the console seem to be in Portuguese,
> the 1st display is 'espere', then ''progr'. While following the basic procedures these messages appear
> on the console: 'anular' , 'montagem' then err. 111.
> ...


You need to set the language to the one you want. It explains in the manual


----------



## kayknitty (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for responding. Can't without getting an error.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The following has a link for the service manual which may help you......


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/295478425523467557/


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

You may want to join this Passap Knitting site....You will get answers to your E6000 questions:
http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/PASSAPKnits/conversations/messages


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Error 111 is " The number entered is neither a stitch pattern nor a knitting technique


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Error 111 is " The number entered is neither a stitch pattern nor a knitting technique."

When Espere comes up do you say no until the language you want comes up? when Prog comes up say yes . Then it asks you to erase say yes or ent. Next will be Cast on.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

You need to reset your console. Anoher tip, leave the console on overnight. That would charge the battery

Reset Console

Resetting loads a new copy of the working programme. To reset...turn off the console and wait about 10secs.Press and hold in the R key whilst repowering the console. The display comes up with MEMO. Release the R key and press ENT. Now select language. (NO until you see the language you want- then press ENT

Jo


----------



## kayknitty (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I am energized !
Kay


----------



## kayknitty (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks again, your instructions worked perfectly!
Kay


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Glad I could help. Happy knitting


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I've just read your answer to Resetting the Console on E6000. Just going to try it. 
I have been knitting on my E6000 yesterday, programmed it all in, its knitted lovely, then its thrown a wobbler, as if its forgot what to do. Error 207 appears, but why, when its been kniting perfect, should this happen. I'm wondering if its loosing its memory


----------



## 28pearson (Dec 17, 2017)

I am Richard Croucher in the UK.

If you have a problem then please feel free to contact me directly


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada.

So glad you have joined us here on KP Richard.


----------

